
Godaddy is basically robbing customers - yonz
@GoDaddy has the most egregious business model for aftermarket upsell. When an available domain for purchase is added to the cart(for $59.99), GoDaddy shows an error and reserves the domain in the background. What follows is an offer to enlist a broker to buy the domain in aftermarket for a kings ransom.<p>This is now the second time this has happened to the domain I want to purchase, luckily the domain is parked by Godaddy for a month. So if you found that domain you really like, do not try to get through Godaddy, else you will pay a broker $50-70 to secure you a deal:<p>&quot;
I wanted to introduce myself, as I will be the advisor assisting you with [Domain Name].<p>I also wanted to clarify if you intended to purchase this domain negotiation service, or if this was an accidental purchase? I ask because unfortunately the offer amounts you&#x27;ve listed are too low to submit to the current domain owner. We advise that most successful deals occur in the $500 - $5,000 USD range.<p>Please let me know if you have any questions, and if you would indeed, like to move forward with this service.<p>Best,<p>[representative name]
GoDaddy | Domain Broker Services
&quot;<p>New Registration info: 
Registrar WHOIS Server: whois.godaddy.com
Registrar URL: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.godaddy.com
Updated Date: 2020-06-20T19:48:02Z
Creation Date: 2019-06-28T12:22:02Z
Registry Expiry Date: 2021-06-28T12:22:02Z
Registrar Registration Expiration Date:
Registrar: GoDaddy.com, LLC
Registrar IANA ID: 146
Registrar Abuse Contact Email: abuse@godaddy.com
Registrar Abuse Contact Phone: +1.4806242505
Reseller:
Domain Status: clientDeleteProhibited https:&#x2F;&#x2F;icann.org&#x2F;epp#clientDeleteProhibited
Domain Status: clientRenewProhibited https:&#x2F;&#x2F;icann.org&#x2F;epp#clientRenewProhibited
Domain Status: clientTransferProhibited https:&#x2F;&#x2F;icann.org&#x2F;epp#clientTransferProhibited
Domain Status: clientUpdateProhibited
======
kencausey
Here you go:

[https://forms.icann.org/en/resources/compliance/complaints/r...](https://forms.icann.org/en/resources/compliance/complaints/registries/form)

~~~
yonz
Perfect, dropping a line there as well

------
masonic
It's called Frontrunning, and they've been doing it for a long time.

------
slater
ok...?

